# Just some pix of the gigantic herd.



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL. Just wanted to share some newer pix of my herd.

Olen: 
Aw. LOL









Watching over Tiny while he takes a nap









Tiny: What a regal old fellow.









Old retired guys: Flash (sorrel) and Flipper (bay)






















































Nester with his tubby self:









Yep, Flash is ribby. He has zero muscle mass from being out of work for years and it is harder for him to move around when he's fat. So we keep him just a bit on the ribby side to make him more comfortable.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Bessie (belgian), Pokey (buckskin) and Koda (bay):













































John, he just keeps getting bigger and prettier every day:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Denny (bay) and Jesse (buckskin):




































And the 3 wise men (left to right; Flipper, Flash, Denny), they are the 3 oldest horses in the pasture:









Dobe (of course):


















Reminding Pokey and Koda that he's the big boss and gets to drink the cool, fresh water first :wink::



























And he and Koda relaxing in the heat of the day:


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I think Rosie and John could make some beautiful music together! 

I still love nester...just love his guts. Something about him says 'smart' to me. 

How the heck do you keep your horses so clean!

And I just love how Dobe is the boss but they arent SOOO afraid of him. Like 'yeah yeah yeah kid, we get it...your the big man...can we just get a drink?" lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

And of course, last but not least, is Rafe:


















He and Jesse have made friends.









Gonna grow into a big, pretty boy.









Just a pic of his wonky leg markings. I never guessed that his breeding would produce such jagged edges.













































Of course, he follows me around when I'm taking pix and he knows LOL.


















He and his best friend, John:



























Whew, anyway, I think that's it for my herd LOL.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Cori, I am just blessed with neat horses. The most grooming I have done in weeks on horses I'm not riding is scratching on them with my hands LOL. It's just been really dry so no mud to roll in.

As for Nester: Smart? questionable sometimes. Mellow and trustworthy? You betcha.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

If john goes missing he's not with me. haha.
I'll take rafe too and bessy. I just love drafts. 
I like your herd. I hope to have a small herd some day.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm sure you will. Ours didn't start out this big. We used to only have 3 or 4 horses that were actually ours and then just continued to accumulate and not sell anything for years. This collection was started in about 1988 LOL.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

That's the year I was born! 
I've been on a little property hunt, mostly just drool worthy and wishful thinking but someday!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG, you are so much younger than I thought. I figured you for about my age :shock:. Now you make me feel old LOL.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i love them all! But i would love to take the two buckskins off your hands. Or me and cricket can just come over lol. Bessie needs a friend thats a girl, poor bessie surrounded by boys lol. Rafe has grown into quite the handsome man.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww! Rafe looks so big when he is near normal sized horses, but he looks like a little pony beside John. 
Rafe is going to be an absolutley stunning horse! I am so jealous.!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Ahhh mellow and trustworthy. I just posted something in another thread about how my next horse will be just that. I dont care HOW old they are! LOL Im tired of project horses! ARRGHH! LOL

They are all so beautiful. You are sooo lucky!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks you guys. I am very fortunate when it comes to horseflesh, I've got my choice of quite a few really good ones.

RG, you and Cricket just come on down. Bessie sure could use the help with a bit of girl power. She apparently doesn't realize how big she is; she's at the very bottom of the pecking order in a pen of horses half her size LOL.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow Rafe got big! John and Dobe are beautiful horses, as are the others.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Whoa, I didn't recognize Rafe!! He looks so good! Is he really that red? Or is it the picture. He is just such a handsome boy!


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

I absolutley loooooooooooove your donkey she is adorable!!!!!!!


Slaos loving the picture of the eye there all gorgeous lucky lucky girl


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, I'm hoping that Rafe with grow about another hand and call it done (he's about 15 hh right now LOL) but seeing as how he's only about 14 months old, I bet that doesn't happen. The saturation on my new camera is really rich and the sun was going down in the first few pictures so that gave everybody a slightly richer red tint. However, the ones where he is with John, he is really that red .

Olen is my little darling. He and I share a birthday and he gave me my first experience with being bucked off when we were both 3 LOL.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh I love John. So handsome!


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Omg Olen is SOOOO cute! I want him!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

holy flipping crap! when did rafe grow up! he's so big and pretty and doesn't look like a little baby at ALL anymore! what a gorgeous boy! and of course i am partial to dobe cuz he's a 'stang and i've always loved big john!! lol beautiful horses = )


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Holy crap, I didn't even recognize Rafe! I can't believe how tall he's gotten! I think he's actually sleeked out some, he doesn't look as Drafty in those photos, it'd be awesome if he got just big enough to be a real solid ranch horse!

Who was his sire? He's definitely got some pinto blood in him with that white, looks like typical sabino edging to me!

How many horses do you guys have in total? I love how Flash is only as ribby as 99% of the showhorses around here and you feel it necessary to explain! Doesn't it just blow your mind that people can see an emaciated horse and think it's ok? He looks absolutely amazing anyway!

Hehehehe you're such a lucky duck, I remember growing up with a herd of Arabians which was awesome enough, but a whole variety of breeds is even BETTER! :lol:


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

smrobs....
I dont know why but ever since I joined hf and saw all the wonderful horses you have, I have had this total soft spot for Dobe! I guess it is the gray horse thing. Plus isnt he a mustang as well?
All of them look so happy and content!
John is looking bigger than ever these days.
hp


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

If you see someone living in a cardboard box in your pasture don't freak out it's just me! lol I would love to have a herd like that!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

lilkitty90 said:


> holy flipping crap! when did rafe grow up! he's so big and pretty and doesn't look like a little baby at ALL anymore! what a gorgeous boy! and of course i am partial to dobe cuz he's a 'stang and i've always loved big john!! lol beautiful horses = )


Thanks, I am pretty happy with how he's growing up, if he could just keep the basic body style he has right now LOL. I can deal with tall better than I can bulky.



MacabreMikolaj said:


> Holy crap, I didn't even recognize Rafe! I can't believe how tall he's gotten! I think he's actually sleeked out some, he doesn't look as Drafty in those photos, it'd be awesome if he got just big enough to be a real solid ranch horse!
> I know, right? That's what I'm hoping for. I just found out the other day that his daddy was barely even 14 hands. What suprises me is that he has fewer feathers on his legs than most of our stock horses.
> 
> Who was his sire? He's definitely got some pinto blood in him with that white, looks like typical sabino edging to me!
> ...


 I love how we have a little bit of everything ranging from mini to supersized. It's funny to watch the herd dynamics and see how some of the relationships are.



dizzynurse said:


> If you see someone living in a cardboard box in your pasture don't freak out it's just me! lol I would love to have a herd like that!


Come on down. I could use some help keeping some of these turds in shape. I don't have time to ride my older horses enough to keep them fit since I started taking in customer horses. I would even offer you a real bedroom so you wouldn't get blown away with your box


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I've definitely seen sabino in Belgians, and a LOT of Quarter Horses carry it as well which is what makes the registries job difficult - where do you draw the line between QH and Paint? Technically, a LOT of registered QH's are actually pinto but because they don't do DNA testing and they don't have body spots, they're classified as QH. I think they're changing that anyway though? I haven't kept up with it lately.

Hehehe, I've been a member of another forum for about 5 years? And I became really close with another member and basically watched her Oldenburg filly grow up and fall in love with her. Me and Shay-la have been planning a road trip to Texas for ages now just to meet the filly, but she went and sold her! So we went "Screw it".

Maybe we need to re-discuss that roadtrip and come meet Dobe and John and Rafe and everyone else! :lol: I think I'd have more fun at YOUR place then a hi-falutin English barn anyway! :wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Come on down, there's only a few thousand acres around here that I have full access to ride on.


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

i love your horse's would love to see them up close


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Smrobs.. You have a GORGEOUS herd!! I can't decide who I love more..Dobe, Rafe, John..lol. Heck, I love 'em all!! LOL!

I just can't believe how Rafe lost his baby look and is looking so grown up now. His sock markings are cute. Reminds me of a cute weanling colt I was "window shopping" and looking at earlier today. It's his sock markings that make him stand out and look so "one of kind". I can't wait to see Rafe when it's time for you to ride him. Does it seem like he's slowing down in growth at all yet?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Bigbull, thanks. 

PD, He has actaully slowed down quite a bit. Though he is maturing quite a bit and lenghtening in his body, he has only grown maybe 2 inches in height since like March or April. His daddy was barely 14 hands so hopefully he will be about right and just have really long legs :wink:.


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

Beautiful horses. You have a nice looking herd! 

John reminds me of my draft cross gelding I sold recently.


----------

